# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  pfSense

## MAuVE

Φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον πακέτο.

Εχει μέσα ότι χρειάζεται ένας client

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε η τελευταία έκδοση (25 Δεκ. 2005)

Φορτώνει με live CD.

Είδε αμέσως την cisco a/b/g κάρτα μου (Atheros 5112) και έκανε associate σ' ένα από τα ΑΡ μου.

edit : Διαθέτει webGUI του μέσω του οποίου κάνεις το configuration εκτός από τον ορισμό των LAN και WAN θυρών.

Από την WAN είναι κομμένη η πρόσβαση στο webGUI γιατί βασικά είναι ένα firewall.

edit : του βάζουμε LAN = rl0, WAN = ath0 και όλα είναι μία χαρά.

http://www.pfsense.com/index.php?id=27

----------


## MAuVE

Εκεί που παιδευόμουνα να κάνω το pfsense να παίξει σε bridging mode νάσου ο φίλος Σπύρος (spirosco) με την πληροφορία :

Το μικροτικ κάνει bridging μόνο σε ΑΡ mode.

Περιττό να σας πώ ότι και το pfsense έπαιξε αμέσως σε bridging mode όταν έκανα την ασύρματη κάρτα AP

Επόμενο στάδιο είναι να προσθέσω το νέο interface στον κόμβο μου σαν εξωτερική συσκευή σε a. 

Είναι απλούστατο, δωρεάν, δουλεύει με cisco atheros και *δεν*  έχει ραδιοπειρατικά κανάλια.

Σε λίγο καιρό όλοι οι clients αυτό θα χρησιμοποιούν

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατεβάζει ισχύ εκπομπής ή θα παίζουμε με ραδιοπειρατική ισχύ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Κατεβάζει ισχύ εκπομπής ή θα παίζουμε με ραδιοπειρατική ισχύ;


Αυτό κατεβάζει, έχει τουλάχιστον τη σχετική ρύθμιση ισχύος για τις κάρτες που την υποστηρίζουν.

Αυτοί που θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν, κατεβάζουν ;

----------


## lambrosk

και η κάρτες θα λειτουργούν αντίστοιχα...?

----------


## MAuVE

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=23

----------


## MAuVE

Κυκλοφόρησε το pfsense RC1 με πολύ ωραία γραφήματα :

http://10.2.8.101/status_rrd_graph.php? ... ph=traffic

----------


## panoz

> Κυκλοφόρησε το pfsense RC1 με πολύ ωραία γραφήματα :
> 
> http://10.2.8.101/status_rrd_graph.php? ... ph=traffic


εχμ.. user? pass?  ::  

παίζει μόνο από liveCD ή μπορείς να το κάνεις και εγκατάσταση?

----------


## MAuVE

εχμ = http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=71

Και τα δύο.

----------


## panoz

σωστόοος.. δεν μου ανοίγει τώρα η σελίδα, αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι τα γνωστά περιοδικά προβλήματα του δικτύου  ::

----------


## atlas

προς Dalex:
φαντάζομαι πως μετά την επανεκκίνηση δεν ξαναεπαναφέρει το παλιό του configuration file. Παρεπιπτόντως, νομίζω ότι παρατήρησα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το snort (αν το κάνεις update τα rules πριν την επανεκκίνηση, μετά από μια επανεκκίνηση το snort εξαφανίζεται - εκτός αν ήταν σύμπτωση).

προς Pathfinder:
ναι, χρησιμοποιώ έναν PIII.

----------


## atlas

> Δουλεύει, με το κόλπο του MAUve.


Το προσπάθησα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Προσπάθησα να δω ότι υπήρχε σχετικά στο http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,6628.0.html, αν και τα περισσότερα από ότι κατάλαβα είχαν διορθωθεί. Κατέληγα με σφάλμα του στυλ ότι δε μπορούσε να δει το γειτονικό κόμβο (ή κάτι τέτοιο). Ξαναγύρισα στην παλαιά διαμόρφωση, με quagga...




> Αλλά επειδή το config αρχείο το επαναναφέρει με κάποιο κόλπο που δεν έχω καταλάβει ...


Αυτό το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ, και δε μου αρέσει καθολου. Εξαναφίζει εγκαταστάσεις (πχ snort) ή επαναφέρει άλλες διαμορφώσεις με το ...στανιό. Το σημείο αυτό είναι που με έχει απογοητεύσει και όχι το OpenBGPD (που στο κάτω-κάτω είναι αλφα έκδοση).

----------


## MAuVE

Κινητικότητα βλέπω. Να δούμε θα βγεί τίποτα ;

http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,8480.0.html

----------


## philippas

υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για να πεξει το pfsense με 4χCM9 για router, πως συγκρινεται σε αποδοση με το openwrt ;

Βρηκα λιγο πιο κατω στο forum το topic : http://awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31538 που βοηθησε πολυ περιμενω τις καρτες μαλλον αυριο και ξεκιναω το στησιμο.

----------


## MAuVE

Και οι 4 κάρτες σου θα πρέπει να είναι σε Access Point mode γιατί αλλιώς δεν δουλεύει το bridging.

Εσωτερικό BGP - που να δουλεύει - δεν έχει.

Στον κόμβο μου δουλεύουν 3 κάρτες σε ΑΡ οι οποίες μέσω vlans βγαίνουν σε trunk πόρτα για BGP routing από cisco router.

Πολύ αξιόπιστο set-up, δουλεύει εδώ και χρόνια.

----------

